# VM - Now selling awesome coil porn!



## Oupa (2/12/16)

We now stock quality hand-made high performance coils from *The Coil Company*.

Sold as dual coils packaged with a strand of Cotton Bacon V2.

Check them out here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/wick-wire/




​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (2/12/16)

Looks great @Oupa !

Are these imported or locally made if I may ask?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/12/16)

Nice stuff @Oupa ! I'm pretty sure these are local @Silver , but I do stand to be corrected. One day I really have to try a fancier coil than 6 wraps of a single strand

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/16)

Nice one @Oupa

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (2/12/16)

Those staples look yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (2/12/16)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Oupa !
> 
> Are these imported or locally made if I may ask?



The Coil Company is a new local startup from the Mother City by a very experienced builder. He is welcome to introduce himself on this thread if he so wishes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RiaanRed (2/12/16)

Good Morning All. I would like to introduce myself as the maker of these coils and Very Proud that a company of such High caliber is stocking my passion. 
I still have to register on Ecigssa as a vendor, will do so very soon.
Thank you @Oupa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paulie (2/12/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Good Morning All. I would like to introduce myself as the maker of these coils and Very Proud that a company of such High caliber is stocking my passion.
> I still have to register on Ecigssa as a vendor, will do so very soon.
> Thank you @Oupa
> 
> ...


Nice to meet u man great work! I got a few to try out 

Im a big fan of staples btw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (2/12/16)

Paulie said:


> Nice to meet u man great work! I got a few to try out
> 
> Im a big fan of staples btw!



Thank you very much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anneries (2/12/16)

Great stuff @Oupa for stocking such nice Local Coils, @RiaanRed very impressive coils, good job!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiaanRed (2/12/16)

Anneries said:


> Great stuff @Oupa for stocking such nice Local Coils, @RiaanRed very impressive coils, good job!


Thank you


----------



## Migs (4/12/16)

I can vouch for these coils, absolute beasts and they last at least 2 months when taken care of, flavor and vapor is off the charts...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (7/12/16)

@Oupa Are you planning on restocking some of the ones that are sold out (namely the Nano Aliens)? 

These coils look fantastic, @RiaanRed great work!


----------



## RiaanRed (7/12/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> @Oupa Are you planning on restocking some of the ones that are sold out (namely the Nano Aliens)?
> 
> These coils look fantastic, @RiaanRed great work!


Thank you


----------



## Oupa (7/12/16)

Next batch of coils already ordered. Should have them soon. The first batch went quite quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (7/12/16)

Oupa said:


> Next batch of coils already ordered. Should have them soon. The first batch went quite quick!



Gonna load up a basket in anticipation then!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (24/5/17)

Grab some of these fantastic coils by The Coil Company and vape like a pro! Get them here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/wick-wire/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

